# Mr Pelicans reflection!



## poppy67 (Jul 3, 2008)

Taken at my local zoo!


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 3, 2008)

wow, looks almost like a painting, it's so perfect! Nice job!


----------



## danir (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow. Love it.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 3, 2008)

Absolutely wonderful!   You're doing some great work!


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 3, 2008)

That is a very compelling shot!  Well done


----------



## Dustcloth (Jul 3, 2008)

Absolutely exquisite!  Looks like a painting it's so perfect!  :thumbup:

-Jim


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 3, 2008)

Well it's pretty hard to comment after "almost like a painting, it's so perfect!",  "Love it.", "Absolutely wonderful!",  "very compelling!  Well done", and "Absolutely exquisite!" so I'll just echo those. 

My only crit is that it's not big enough! Such a finely detailed shot should be closer to 1000 or 1100 pixels instead of the 800 it's at now - if you can manage it that is. (killing the blank black boarder and maintaining the same frame size would even help allot!)  I almost feel like I'm being teased. 


Luckily I'm on a Mac so I can wheel-zoom the screen and not feel too frustrated.


----------



## Michaelaw (Jul 3, 2008)

Luckily I'm on a PC and can wheel-zoom the screen too! 

It is a beautiful shot...Well done!!


----------



## EricBrian (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, really... in my opinion it is perfect.


----------



## poppy67 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you so much for kind words..I will try to post it bigger but thats the biggest size I have on flickr at the moment!


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 5, 2008)

Classic - i love it


----------



## Overread (Jul 5, 2008)

...how did I miss this shot!
errm I have nothing to say that has not already been said by others - a really fabulous low-key shot!


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 8, 2008)

nominated


----------



## tirediron (Jul 8, 2008)

poppy67 said:


> Thank you so much for kind words..I will try to post it bigger but thats the biggest size I have on flickr at the moment!


 
Could you also please give us a quick rundown on how you acheived this?  Setting, camera settings, PP, etc?


----------



## tpe (Jul 8, 2008)

Ahhh the perfect shot  Great work

tim


----------



## poppy67 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you for the nomination Mr otter 

Thanks guys I used canon 400d and canon 300mm lens for this shot

Aperture priority
F6.3
640
ISO 200

The background was quite dark so I made it darker in levels and masked the bird off in ps and just cloned a few bits and pieces out of the dark areas..I'm not really a very technical photographer but hope this is helpful!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 8, 2008)

poppy67 said:


> Thank you for the nomination Mr otter
> 
> Thanks guys I used canon 400d and canon 300mm lens for this shot
> 
> ...


 

Indeed, thank-you.


----------



## underOATH2220 (Jul 8, 2008)

man poppy, you are too good at taking pictures at zoo's!!! i love this picture


----------



## MissMia (Jul 8, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## EricBrian (Jul 8, 2008)

poppy67 said:


> Thank you so much for kind words..I will try to post it bigger but thats the biggest size I have on flickr at the moment!



Flickr? You have a Flickr account? Care to share the URL?


----------



## deanlewis (Jul 8, 2008)

That is perfect, great shot !!

Dean


----------



## Heck (Jul 8, 2008)

Thats the reason we do what we do. You hit the mark!


----------



## ClarkKent (Jul 9, 2008)

Nicely done,


----------



## doenoe (Jul 9, 2008)

thats a pretty sweet shot :thumbup:


----------



## BoblyBill (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't use these smiley very often, but this one needs more than the text box will allow.

:hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:

You get the picture!


----------

